# Mazda 3 2004 hermanar tablero



## carto (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola a todos , esta es mi situación , tengo este Mazda 3 2004 al cual le cambiaron el tablero o panel , el original se quedó en USA , por esto el auto no arranca , alguien puede ayudarme con el procedimiento de hermanar el tablero con la ecu ? Gracias de antemano


----------

